# Mit den Kids ins Gelände -Schutzausrüstung



## rupper (8. August 2019)

Es ist soweit, mein kleiner Mann flippte gestern total aus, als er die Kartons sah. 
Nach langem Suchen kam ein gebr. Fullyrahmen, Gabel, Bremse usw... alles auf einmal an.
Der Küchenboden sah aus wie nach dem Hauptteil von Jumanji und es sprudelte nur so aus ihm raus, was er nun so alles fahren kann/will/möchte/wird.

Mir wurde das erste mal etwas mulmig. Bis auf Helm, Handschuhe und Brille haben wir bis jetzt nur Ellebogenschützer für ihn, ein Geschenk eines Kumpels, bei dem der Nachwuchs schon ein bisschen weiter ist.

Doch was brauche ich, damit der Knirps Gas geben kann und auch ein Sturz gemildert wird. Im Bikepark hier in der Nähe leihen wir die Protektoren für Knie und Ellebogen bisher immer aus. Nun soll angeschafft werden da die kleine Maus auch schon auf das bisherige Rad von ihrem Bruder schielt und auch schon große Töne spuckt.

Fragen die ich mir stelle:


welche Hersteller machen Protektoren für Kinder (auch ab 7 Jahren! und evtl drunter)
besser Hartschale an den Protektoren oder nicht
Shirt/Weste mit Protektoren (Pro/Kontra)
ab wann macht ein FullFace Helm Sinn (immer oder nur im Park)
welche Erfahrungen habt ihr mit diesem Thema gemacht
kann man sich auf die Größenangaben der Hersteller verlassen

Vielleicht kann man diesen Faden nutzen/ausbauen um eine grobe, hilfreiche Übersicht zu diesem Thema zu erstellen.


----------



## delphi1507 (8. August 2019)

Unsere Knie Protektoren  sind soweit ich das in Erinnerung habe von Oneal.
Fullface nur im park/ beim schutteln, ist sonst viel zu warm, und er wird ihn zwischendurch ausziehen, und eventuell vergessen ihn wieder ordentlich zu schließen.  Zum testen fahr Mal im Herbst bei nur 10 °C einen längeren Uphill Mit FF... Das nimmt jeden Spass..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klmp77 (8. August 2019)

rupper schrieb:


> welche Hersteller machen Protektoren für Kinder (auch ab 7 Jahren! und evtl drunter)
> besser Hartschale an den Protektoren oder nicht
> Shirt/Weste mit Protektoren (Pro/Kontra)
> ab wann macht ein FullFace Helm Sinn (immer oder nur im Park)
> ...




Protektoren für Kids gibts von ONEAL, z.B. Weste Underdog
Weste ist bei uns hart, Knie weich
Weste bietet Schutz für Rücken, Schulter, Brust und Ellbogen
FF im Park oder halt immer dann, wenn nicht viel getreten wird
im Park fahren wir immer mit allem drum und dran, daher sind die Erfahrungen nicht negativ
Nein! Ich habe bei Knieschonern z.B. Youth S/M gekauft, da für Youth ne Stufe über Kids gestanden hätte, aber die Schoner waren für einen 8 jährigen nicht zu gebrauchen, am besten also testen.


----------



## rupper (8. August 2019)

Schwitzen die kleinen Großen, dolle in so ner Weste?
Mit FF, klar da staut sich Wärme...


----------



## Nameless1985 (8. August 2019)

Servus ich hänge mich mal hier dran. Mein kleiner ist jetzt 6 Jahre und es wird definitiv Zeit für Protektoren. Neben den o'neal Protektoren für Knie und Ellenbogen scheint Fox da auch was im Programm zu haben. Falls jemand etwas darüber sagen könnte wäre klasse. Fullface hatte er mal den kleinsten MET Parachute auf das sah so schlecht nicht aus was das passen betrifft.


----------



## Biebertaler (11. August 2019)

Hi, das selbe Problem hatten wir auch.
Da meine Jungs eigentlich aus dem Cross Country Bereich kommen und immer mal Marathons fahren, hat sich das Blatt ziemlich gewendet und mittlerweile mehr Enduro wie CC gefahren wird. Daher mussten wir beide Kids für 2019 komplett neu für den Enduro Bereich ausstatten, da auch beide (10 Jahre + 13 Jahre) dieses Jahr die "Enduro One" Serie mitfahren und auch sehr wahrscheinlich weiterhin auf dem Gebiet fahren werden.

Die Ausrüstung von meinem Großen:

100% "Status" Helm mit farblich passendem O'Neal Goggle
IXS "Hack" Ellebogenschützer
G-Form "Pro X" Knieschützer
Evoc "Protector Vest Kids"
O'Neal "Element" Handschuhe
5Ten Schuhe _Danny MacAskill_


Die Ausrüstung von meinem Kleinen ist nahezu identisch:

Blue Grass Helm mit farblich passendem O'Neal Goggle
IXS "Hack" Ellebogenschützer
G-Form "Pro X" Knieschützer
Evoc "Protector Vest Kids"
Fox "Ripley" Handschuhe
5Ten Schuhe _Danny MacAskill_

Das gute ist das ein Bekannter ein MTB Laden hat, dort können wir testen und auch Meinungen / Erfahrungen austauschen, da der Besitzer auch aktiv fährt und die Sachen selber ausgiebig testet und / oder auch Feedback von anderen Leuten bekommt. Zumal werden auch dann verschiedene Größen bestellt, das was bei uns dann nicht paßt wird dann in den Laden zum Verkauf ausgehängt.


----------



## icebreaker (23. August 2019)

Hi, unser Zwerg ist zwar gerad erst frische 5, aber schon seit gut einem Jahr in Bikeparks unterwegs. 

Bei der Ausrüstung hat mittlerweile fast jeder Namenhafte Hersteller Kinderparts im Angebot. Leider kenn ich keinen örtlichen Händler der mehr als eine Marke für Kids im Angebot hat um einfach mal was auszuprobieren. 
Bei der Auswahl der Ausrüstung würde ich immer auf den Einsatzbereich schauen. Für den Anfang muss es sicherlich die vollständige Downhill zertifizierte Ausrüstung sein. Im Park, so meine Meinung, sollten die Kids - vor allem als Anfänger - schon einen FF tragen. Wenn ich mir den Helm des Unsrigen anschaue, dann hat sich der Invest schon "bezahlt" gemacht.
Schwitzen tut er in der "Kampfausstattung" schon, stört Ihn aber nicht. In den längeren Pausen wird Unterhemd und Weste einfach zum trocknen bei Seite gelegt.

Unserer ist ganz glücklich mit der folgenden Ausstattung, vor allem da man genauso cool ausschaut wie die Großen:

+ "weiche" Weste von Komperdell  (hat schon einige Abflüge abgefedert und kann auch zum Skifahren verwendet werden) -  nächste Saison 
     müssen wir mal schauen, da die Drops immer Höher werden, wird aber sicher wieder eine "weiche" Weste wegen der Beweglichkeit 

Knie und Arm in weich von IXS (auch die haben bisher alles abgefangen)
Helm Fullface von O'Neal - Backlip - nur im Bikepark, da doch recht warm und für Endurotouren noch etwas zu klein.
Brille von 100% in Kindergröße
Schuhe von FiveTen - Freerider - normale Wanderschuhe gehen aber auch

Ende nächster Saison, in Abhängigkeit des weiteren Könnens und Wollens  gibt's  sicher noch einen Neckbrace obendrauf.


----------



## Fliewatüüt (24. August 2019)

Mein 7 jähriger Sohn fährt seit 2 Jahren in Winterberg. Für ihn hat sich zweckmäßig folgende Ausstattung erwiesen:
Fullface von 661 (hier im Bike Markt neu günstig gekauft, die Spuren zeigen, dass er notwendig ist. Dabei darauf achten, dass der Verschluss kinderfreundlich ist. O Neal hat einen auf Magneten basierten Verschluss).
Brille eine Goggle von 100% in Youth. Man hat nur zwei Augen und schnell fliegt mal ein Steinchen hoch.
Nackenschutz von Acerbis (Amazon), der FF ist schwer und die Nackenwirbel bei Volleinschlag nicht für den FF ausgelegt.
Weste von O Neal Peewee.
Knie und Schienbein in hart von Fox. Wobei wir Ellenbogen Schützer für Erwachsene nutzen. Das ist aber suboptimal und wir werden wechseln, da er sagt sie seien unangenehm zu tragen. Schienbein ist beim abrutschen vom Pedal wirklich sinnvoll, sonst findet der Spaß ein schnelles Ende.
Schuhe von five ten. Des Styles wegen. Ob andere Schuhe nicht das gleiche tun sei dahingestellt

Auf die Frage ob das alles notwendig ist handel ich nach dem Motto:
Lieber haben und nicht brauchen als brauchen und nicht haben.

Er wird halt immer schneller und besser und es war gut, alles anzuziehen.


----------



## Bastian_77 (17. September 2019)

Moritz trägt mit 6 Fox Youth Knieschoner ( die schwarzen ), Fox PeeWee Elbolenschoner ( hat er nicht so oft an, deswegen was eifnacheres ), Handschuhe Oneal und Helm von IXS ( kein FF )....
Falls wir es mal in den Bikepart schaffen wird der Rest dort passen geliehen ;-)


----------



## bernd e (5. November 2019)

Meine Tochter 10 J fährt 
Rückenschutz von Amazon (ein günstiger) der jetzt aber zu klein ist, da suche ich was neues.
Ellbogen von O'Neal soft
Knie eigentlich ein ein paar Acerbis Hart, da die aber noch zu groß sind, hat sie meine iXS Ellbogen hart an
Helm Bell Super 2 mit abnehmbaren Kinnbügel


----------



## schwarzerRitter (6. Juni 2020)

Ausbrab:

Meine Mädels werden im Juli 9 bzw. 11 und ich suche aktuell Knie-/Schienbeinschoner.

Die IXS Hammer https://www.bike24.at/p1154554.html?menu=1000,5,214 hatten wir schon da. Länge war ok, aber fallen sehr breit aus.

Hat wer dieRace Face https://www.bike24.at/p182423.html oder Leatt https://www.bike24.at/p1302071.html?menu=1000,5,214 in Verwendung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## below (8. Juni 2020)

Mein Sohn ist 11 geworden und hat zum Geburtstag für Parkbesuche den Leatt Body Protector 4.5 Junior bekommen. Ich war bei der Bestellung noch skeptisch wegen den Hartschalenprotektoren, denn wir haben da schon schlechte Erfahrungen mit einer billigen Protektorenweste gemacht. Die war sau unbequem und die Protektoren waren überall, nur nicht da wo sie hin gehören.

Die Leatt gefällt ihm richtig gut. Sitzt gut, macht einen qualitativ hervorragenden Eindruck und er sagt, sie stört überhaupt nicht beim Fahren.


----------



## Chris_DH (9. Juni 2020)

Mein Sohn (6 Jahre, 1,27m) trägt folgendes:

Helm: 100% Status youth (noch auf dem Weg zu uns), für Hometrails Giro Tremor
Brust/Rücken: Evoc Kids Vest
Knie: IXS Hack Evo
Ellbogen: aktuell noch günstige Skate-Schoner


----------

